# Pressure Canning with steel cans



## Solarmom

I've been researching this topic for awhile now. I know glass jars are a bit more economical,but I would like to get into canning foods in steel cans. I like the idea of portability, storage and less chance of breakage. Does ANYONE have any experience with this. I am an experienced home canner,(mostly water bath) but am getting more use of pressure canning. I would love to hear ideas,recipes and suggestions. We don't know what will happen to the US in the future, but, I would like to be able to put foods I make into steel cans for the long haul (if anything does happen to us) and be prepared. If not, we'll still have good eats to boot! I just found this website and am loving everything I've read!


----------



## judylou

Same question came up a month or so back and only got 1 reply so I wish you success with getting information.

I too researched it once a couple of years back and personally, I didn't consider it any further once I learned how much special equipment is required and that the upfront equipment costs are so extraordinarily high. Add to that the fact that supplies are not readily available, there is little or no instruction available on the methods, and that food stored in cans doesn't have nearly as long a shelf life that glass jars do and the advantages of sticking with jars quickly outweighed any advantage to using cans for me.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

I guess with steel you wouldn't have to worry about BPA. (BPA and TEOTWAWKI are the 2 reasons I have started canning.)

That would be my concern ... what the cans are lined with. But I have nothing beneficial to add so I'll bow out. GL!


----------



## Just Cliff

Solarmom said:


> I've been researching this topic for awhile now. I know glass jars are a bit more economical,but I would like to get into canning foods in steel cans. I like the idea of portability, storage and less chance of breakage. Does ANYONE have any experience with this. I am an experienced home canner,(mostly water bath) but am getting more use of pressure canning. I would love to hear ideas,recipes and suggestions. We don't know what will happen to the US in the future, but, I would like to be able to put foods I make into steel cans for the long haul (if anything does happen to us) and be prepared. If not, we'll still have good eats to boot! I just found this website and am loving everything I've read!


Hey Solarmom:I brought that up a little while back. I have everything I need to can in tins, I just have not done it yet. There is not a great deal of current information on this, what I have found is older but still good information. Nist canning with tins is done in the Pacific NW. Aparently canning fish of various types is still big there.

Do you gave a can sealer/seamer? Cans are not too big of a problem. I have found several sources for them. 

As far as quality and durablity go. I think it is better then the glass jars, it will just take practice like canning in jars.

It's good to know there is a couple more people then myself looking into it.


----------



## Solarmom

Hi folks,
I do not have a can sealer yet. I found a source for one that will seal 4 different sized cans (from 8oz to 32oz)for about $245. Since I just canned about 100 qts of tomatoes in jars, I'll wait for buying the sealer next year. I do have a pressure canner, a Presto 23qt that my Mom gave me a few years back. From what I have read, you process the items about the same as pressure canning in jars. As far as BPA and can lining- you can get the ceramic lined cans and not have to worry about the chemicals in the food.My main goal is to not only can meats,veggies and the like. But also be able to put dry goods like flour,sugar,grains and such, in an effort to compile an emergency supply of food and other perishables, in case of a hurricane (since I'm in the dead center of FL and got a direct hit from 5 hurricanes in 2004),tornadoes or National Disaster.If something ever did happen in that aspect, once the stores are sold out, where would you turn for food? And, how would you know if it was safe? I have a place in the Nantahala Forest that I only get to a few times a year, and I want to keep things preserved there and away from critters like bugs,mice and such. Eventually, this will be our permanent home.I am going to continue looking into this until I can get some more solid information. 
Thanks!
Kris


----------



## Kringees Mom

please keep on sharing what you find!! I learn something new every day on this forum.


----------



## judylou

> From what I have read, you process the items about the same as pressure canning in jars.


That's interesting to hear because from my research I read that the time needed would be substantially longer for the cans and at much higher pressures because of the heat transmission and density issues with the cans. 

I was never able to find specific processing times for very many foods because no real testing had ever been done. Except for commercial processing times that is, and their times weren't relevant since they are done in high pressure autoclaves, not my Presto. 

But I still came back to the much shorter shelf life for the cans drawback. Stuff in glass jars has 3x the shelf life.

Have you considered vacuum packing as an alternative? There is another discussion running here on food grade plastic buckets with mylar liners for dry food storage - 5 year shelf life beats the cans again.

But that is an excellent bargain price for the sealer since most fall into the $900-$2000 range.


----------



## Solarmom

Thanks JudyLou- I'm still going to do a while lotta looking before I go the steel canning route. If I make an educated decision BEFORE I buy things, then I might have alot less stuff in my house LOL- This is why I am here! Thanks bunches folks!


----------



## Solarmom

I wrote to Presto, and this is what they sent. Hope this helps those of you looking for info on canning in steel cans. I know I am glad to finally get some type of answer. I think I'll try this in the fall when hunting season is in full swing!

"The only reliable information related in processing in steel cans is for fish and meat. This information was based on research done in Alaska. Please see the links below."

http://www.uaf.edu/ces/publications-db/catalog/hec/FNH-00125.pdf

http://www.uaf.edu/ces/publications-db/catalog/hec/FNH-00227.pdf


----------



## Just Cliff

Solarmom said:


> I wrote to Presto, and this is what they sent. Hope this helps those of you looking for info on canning in steel cans. I know I am glad to finally get some type of answer. I think I'll try this in the fall when hunting season is in full swing!
> 
> "The only reliable information related in processing in steel cans is for fish and meat. This information was based on research done in Alaska. Please see the links below."
> 
> http://www.uaf.edu/ces/publications-db/catalog/hec/FNH-00125.pdf
> 
> http://www.uaf.edu/ces/publications-db/catalog/hec/FNH-00227.pdf


Thanks for the updated information Solarmom.

Here is one link to a can supplier if you don't have one. http://www.houseofcans.com/open-cans-accessories-open-cans-c-36_88-l-en.html
They can be a bit pricey but , for what you get I guess its a good price. Also when you look at a can sealer/seamer make sure to ask if it can reseam. My All American can reseam cans to close them back up with a new lid.

As far as food lasting 3 X longer in glass over metal....I have never seen any factual test on this. I know when I was in the Army in 1985, I had an occasion to eat MCI's (new C rations) canned in 1968. The food was actually really good and probably not stored under the best of circumstances. 

I can a great deal in jars. I have about 1800 and like them. But, they are good for only one situation...Sitting on a shelf....at home 
I have a couple reasons to want to start canning in metal. They are more durable. I have never eaten anything out of a dented jar. I have eaten plenty of meals from dented metal cans. 
I would like to be able to take some of my provisions with me out into the field without worrying about them being broke,crushed,soggy or dry, spoiled or on my equipment. And if you pack your dry goods it them...They float!
My Daughters unit will be deploying again to the big sandbox in August and February. There are things that they want that we can't send because of packaging(pickles, pork products, alcohol). Also sand gets in everything! I figure if I use the smaller cans with pull top lids. They can actually have something that doesn't crunch when they eat it.(soft cookies)


----------



## Solarmom

Just Cliff said:


> Thanks for the updated information Solarmom.
> 
> I can a great deal in jars. I have about 1800 and like them. But, they are good for only one situation...Sitting on a shelf....at home
> I have a couple reasons to want to start canning in metal. They are more durable. I have never eaten anything out of a dented jar. I have eaten plenty of meals from dented metal cans.
> I would like to be able to take some of my provisions with me out into the field without worrying about them being broke,crushed,soggy or dry, spoiled or on my equipment. And if you pack your dry goods it them...They float!
> My Daughters unit will be deploying again to the big sandbox in August and February. There are things that they want that we can't send because of packaging(pickles, pork products, alcohol). Also sand gets in everything! I figure if I use the smaller cans with pull top lids. They can actually have something that doesn't crunch when they eat it.(soft cookies)



Thank you! This is what I'm talking about! Dh and I have talked about this extensively and will be forging ahead on this this fall. good luck to your Daughter! and a good idea to send things to her in cans!

I bookmarked the link you included- good stuff to have!


Kris


----------



## Just Cliff

Bump

I just contacted customer service with HOC. If you are going to order cans make sure you contact them first. They will contact the manufacturer of the specific cans you want and make sure that spesific can is ok to can "whatever" in. 
I had to send an email with the foods or ingredients that I would be putting in them. They in turn will give me a warranty in writing stating that the cans are good for the foods I have listed. The customer service rep said it may take up to a week to get all the info back.
I gave a list of different foods and liquids and asked if they would advise me on a can if the one I chose would not work. I think over the next month or so I will get info on all their #2,2.5 and 3 cans. that way I will know what I can put into each can or size of can with a specific lining and be able to order accordingly.


----------



## elkhound

i have helped can in metal cans before.we done green beans and filled a 55 gallon drum full and water bathed them.then when time was up you tipped drum over so the cans cool faster than you do with glass jars.the elderly lady that i helped do this had been doing it since the 30's.i helped her 10 years ago so i can't remeber all the detals of it. but she done her sauasage in it also.

the all amercian canners...there books have comments in them about doing things in metal cans.it say you are to cool the cans faster as this is what seals them....for what its worth.

i would not worry about what i can or can not can in a tin can.everything in the store comes in tin cans...green beans,peaches,potatoes,tomatoes,spam etc.

good luck on your search and i hope i have not confused anyone .


----------



## suitcase_sally

A can sealer from Lehman's:

https://www.lehmans.com/store/Kitch...___Canning_Helpers___Can_Sealer___13190?Args=

In the book "Putting Food By" there is a discussion on this. See chapter 6.


----------



## chuda

I have canned fish in cans, but I am looking for a book or info on how to process other things. For instance, how much time to proces; is it processed in a water bath or a pressure canner, etc. Can anyone give me any help for direction? Thanks, Robbie


----------



## Just Cliff

*FOUND IT!!!!*

I have been searching high and low and finally found a copy of a booklet! Not just any booklet, it's for my National Automatic can sealer. 
It has all the canning times for fruit,vegatables, syrups, meat,poultry, fish and more. 
Bad news... It is a photocopy of an old booklet so.. I will have to transcribe it (read someone else). It may take a few weeks but, it is the information some of us has been looking for (literally). If you want a copy, let me know (pM). I will see if I can make it into an electronic file when it gets done.


----------



## Solarmom

I have discovered a book on Amazon.com called "Putting Food By" by Janet Greene,Ruth Hertzberg and Beatrice Vaughan. It has detailed information on home canning with steel cans! I currently use the fourth edition (1992) however I just noticed that there is a newer (2010) version out and am likely to go ahead and order that one too! 

Also, here is a good supplier of cans and very affordable sealers -www.freundcontainer.com


Kris


----------



## danielsumner

The county where we have our retirement home has a canning plant at the local High School. During canning season you just bring in your produce and spices (salt ect). They have staff and students to help. All you have to pay for are the cans. A lot of people do their tomatos and green beans. They have all size cans, from the little single serving to gallon size. I'm going to use it when we get retired. DW has a niece who puts up tomato juice and corn every year.


----------



## Just Cliff

I ordered and got my copies of Putting Food By and Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving from B&N. Maybe I can get some reading done.....if I can just find an extra few minutes


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

You guys are getting me excited about this! I have always wondered about metal cans, but could not find much info and gave up. Is it costly to get started? I already have several All American Canners.


----------



## Solarmom

JustCLiff, did you get the 4th edition or the latest? I'm wondering because I got the 4th and curious if there is any marked difference between the 4th and the latest!


----------



## KIT.S

I have canned hundreds of cans of salmon, but sold my sealer when I left Alaska. I figured I could reuse glass jars, and the cans were just too expensive. I understand about shipping, though. 

When my son was in Iraq, I bought pizza and canned it in wide mouth pint jars. To ship it, I wrapped the jars in socks (he never could get enough socks!) and sent them to him. He said that if he hadn't eaten it himself, he could have traded the canned pizza for a tank and shipping to bring it home! 

I never used the metal cans for anything but fish and crab, so I guess I'm no help with canning vegetables.
Kit


----------



## Just Cliff

Solarmom said:


> JustCLiff, did you get the 4th edition or the latest? I'm wondering because I got the 4th and curious if there is any marked difference between the 4th and the latest!


I really can't say. I have just got this one and have never read a previous edition.


----------



## SweetwaterClyde

Assembling the Ives Way Can Sealer:
http://www.uaf.edu/files/ces/preservingalaskasbounty/cansealer/
Canning Fish and Meat in Cans:
http://www.uaf.edu/files/ces/preservingalaskasbounty/canningfishincans/
http://www.uaf.edu/files/ces/preservingalaskasbounty/canningmeatincans/
The main page:
http://www.uaf.edu/ces/preservingalaskasbounty/

There are also videos on youtube for the above links.

I have several old books that specifically deal with pressure canning in tin cans. I will try to list them at a later date.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Thanks for the update, SweetwaterClyde!

For those that do use cans, I read that waxing the cans helps keep rust at bay. You could do this with the Ball lids also.


----------



## deadenddave

Just Cliff said:


> *FOUND IT!!!!*
> 
> I have been searching high and low and finally found a copy of a booklet! Not just any booklet, it's for my National Automatic can sealer.
> It has all the canning times for fruit,vegatables, syrups, meat,poultry, fish and more.
> Bad news... It is a photocopy of an old booklet so.. I will have to transcribe it (read someone else). It may take a few weeks but, it is the information some of us has been looking for (literally). If you want a copy, let me know (pM). I will see if I can make it into an electronic file when it gets done.


Cliff...doing some research for a National Automatic Can Sealer I've acquired and saw you mentioned you had located a related booklet. I realize this thread is pretty old, but am hoping you might have a lead on where I could find said booklet.


----------



## Homesteader

Hey all! I have the Ives-Way Automatic Can Sealer, including the booklet on how to assemble and the info on each type of food. 

If anyone is interested in purchasing it for just the cost of of shipping (please, only to the US), PM me. I'll never use it at this point so I would be willing to let it go. Never used. It's a heavy thing but I imagine shipping on it would not be over 20 US dollars.


----------



## mpennington

I've been reading through my Christmas All American Pressure Canner instruction booklet. It has instructions and times for processing meats, seafood, fruits and vegetables in #2 (pint) #2 1/2 and #3 (quart) cans. If anyone is interested, the instruction and recipe booklet may be purchased from www.allamerican-chefsdesign.com. It is part #74. I probably wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't just read this thread.


----------



## Homesteader

Ok, the free for shipping Sealer canner is spoken for!


----------



## suitcase_sally

Darn! I knew I shouldn't have taken a day off from HT!


----------



## Just Cliff

deadenddave said:


> Cliff...doing some research for a National Automatic Can Sealer I've acquired and saw you mentioned you had located a related booklet. I realize this thread is pretty old, but am hoping you might have a lead on where I could find said booklet.


 Hey Dave:
I have not been on here in quite some time, just happened to check this this evening. I do have a copy. I will see if I can round it up and scan it to a file....again. I had a computer crash several months back and lost it as well as many other things.


----------



## deadenddave

Just Cliff said:


> Hey Dave:
> I have not been on here in quite some time, just happened to check this this evening. I do have a copy. I will see if I can round it up and scan it to a file....again. I had a computer crash several months back and lost it as well as many other things.


Wow, wasn't sure if the post was too old for anyone to notice! Thanks for checking. I'm sure through quite a bit of trial and error I can figure out the mechanics of the sealer, but having a reference would make a huge difference.


----------



## Solarmom

YAY! I see people are still talking about this...I did buy a can sealer from Lehman's just trying to find time to start working with it..I too, would love a copy of that booklet ..i'll pay for postage and the paper!

I'm still looking for a #10 can sealer so if anyone has one available for a reasonable price i'll buy it...

This give me hope 

Kris


----------



## Just Cliff

Did not find it but as I was sitting here racking my brain I had a thought. I may have made a copy and put it in a box with a broken National that I have. I will have to wait till Monday to get too it. (Have to work all weekend)


----------



## Solarmom

ok- i did 72 cans of dry goods ( in about 3 hours) last week...some half pints with cheese powder, peanut butter powder and butter powder. pints/qts with dried veggies, rice beans, sugar flour, herbs, TVP meats,you name it...it was a breeze...I put an O2 absorber in each one. Mind you I am doing this strictly for emergency supplies...these are not something to be used like regular groceries...I am ready to do tomato sauce next...i have studied and researched and am very comfortable using the can sealer now..on to the good stuff.. I'll keep you "posted" 

Kris


----------



## Solarmom

Just Cliff said:


> Did not find it but as I was sitting here racking my brain I had a thought. I may have made a copy and put it in a box with a broken National that I have. I will have to wait till Monday to get too it. (Have to work all weekend)



i would still love to read this if you ever find it 

Kris


----------



## Delicia

Can sealers can be bought for $250. for manual up to thousands for electric/automatic {you still have to feed each can individually}.
The cans I would recommend are called C cans. These cans are ceramic lined. Though they cost a bit more their storage longevity is phenomenal plus they are very good at keeping your food safe. A good way to save costs is to find like minded people to chip in to pay for the items needed which makes it more economical for everyone. I can remember my aunts, gramma, and mom all getting together to do up their canning for their families. I noticed they enjoyed it more, had fun, each had their specific job, and a lot of gabbing went on not to mention things got done a whole lot faster. They did this whenever their crops ripened or they went berry picking.Everyone gave Gram a portion and divided the rest fairly and according to how much food/produce they brought. Size of family was also factored in. Here is another thought. Paint your cans and lids dark with a heat and water resistant dark paint. Or wrap each glass jar in something black/dark. BHT and BHA can be added for preservative which are not harmful. In fact, they add to the foods nutritional value. They keep foods from rotting and discoloring.
Drying is also a great alternative. Just make sure have a good source of drinking water to reconstitute.


----------



## BlackFeather

These pdfs might be helpful

www.allamerican-chefsdesign.com/admin/FileUploads/Product_49.pdf

http://history.ncsu.edu/projects/nc...ve/files/5bbd5ef93cb75d14003e7da9a795049e.pdf

http://ir.library.oregonstate.edu/x...d=07E37D84214EA19558D623DB81E2D744?sequence=1


----------

